# Glovebox Light Removal



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

It's kind of a pain and you have to have fingernails to do it. To get mine out I wedged my fingernail in between the the plastic light cover and the black plastic of the glove box and pulled down. Watch out if the light has been on very long, that little bulb gets hot!


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks. I will have try that. I might take the whole glove box out, so the light fixture may come with it. I might have to take the top bin out too. I hate taking the dash apart, but I hate noisy vibrations more.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Here's something really strange.....Chevy has now apparently stopped putting the glove box lights in the Cruze altogether. I work at a dealership and earlier when you asked that question I figured I would look at a 2012 LTZ we have in the showroom instead of walking out to my 2012 Eco. The LTZ in the showroom has no glove box light at all, not even a cutout for it. It's odd they would make a change like that during a model year instead of with the other changes they made from 2011 to 2012.


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

Ya, the dealership actually loaned me a 2012 while mine was in the shop, and I noticed that also. That is something alot of people like. I don't know why they would get rid of it.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> Here's something really strange.....Chevy has now apparently stopped putting the glove box lights in the Cruze altogether. I work at a dealership and earlier when you asked that question I figured I would look at a 2012 LTZ we have in the showroom instead of walking out to my 2012 Eco. The LTZ in the showroom has no glove box light at all, not even a cutout for it. It's odd they would make a change like that during a model year instead of with the other changes they made from 2011 to 2012.


Wonder if they stopped earlier than we think? Reason being, just out of curiosity, I had to walk outside and look at mine. I have no light in my glovebox either. With a loaded, maxed out LTZ, one would think the glove box would have some sort of light in it. Mine is a 2012 model. 

Now if they started building 2012's around the third week of June, as was stated somewhere on this forum last spring, then by the end of July, they were leaving the glove box lights out. Mine was built on July 25th. Yourdoinitwrong, do you know your build date?? It would be interesting to know...just to satisfy curiosity if nothing else...


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Mine was built on 6/22/11.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> Mine was built on 6/22/11.


Wow....mine was built roughly a month after yours, and the light was already omitted! There was a 2 week shutdown from July 4th to the 18th for the "changeover" as I understand it...maybe after the 18th, no more lights in the glove box???


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

So are any recent 2012 Cruze purchasers not seeing even a cutout for where the glovebox lamp would have went in the 2011's? ****, this sucks if not. Why would Chevy decide to take away the glovebox light after producing some with?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Starks8 said:


> So are any recent 2012 Cruze purchasers not seeing even a cutout for where the glovebox lamp would have went in the 2011's? ****, this sucks if not. Why would Chevy decide to take away the glovebox light after producing some with?



some have speculated this GM did this to save money. My guess if you look at how the light mounted is it was creating rattles in the dash. My car has the cut out, though I have not seem if it still has the wire in the dash.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Not having a glove compartment light is not the end of the world for me, just have the owners manual, registration, insurance papers, and some maps in there. Use to carry a stack of CD's, that is history with MP3's.

With that piece of plastic, even a couple of screwdrivers would rattle like crazy, wrap those up in an old tire with spare light bulbs and jam that next to the spare tire.

Favorite tool with plastic is a hot glue gun with just a couple of small dabs, don't have to get carried away, and if you have to remove that part, a couple of cuts with a utility knife. As I recall, were some rubber grommets on the glove compartment door, do you have yours?

Tools, what tools, just need some fingernails to take more than half the car apart.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

spacedout said:


> some have speculated this GM did this to save money. My guess if you look at how the light mounted is it was creating rattles in the dash. My car has the cut out, though I have not seem if it still has the wire in the dash.


Yeah, Im sure they did take it away to save money and its also most likely why the 2012 1LT's lost the map pocket on back of the drivers seat. Since GM is so good at penny pinching and taking away things instead of adding things, I wonder what will be taken away from the 2013 Cruzes since they had to spend money on new/modified underbody shields?

Also did you hear people complain that the glovebox light was causing rattles or were you just guessing? Anybody who has the glovebox light care to say if it rattles? Thanks!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Starks8 said:


> Also did you hear people complain that the glovebox light was causing rattles or were you just guessing? Anybody who has the glovebox light care to say if it rattles? Thanks!


Read tons of complaints of rattles in the dash on 2011 cars, most seemed to be from behind the glove box. Just guess on my part that the light is the culprit, since it just clips in place with no screws it is bound to rattle sometimes. Would also make sense this is why they removed it.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

spacedout said:


> Read tons of complaints of rattles in the dash on 2011 cars, most seemed to be from behind the glove box. Just guess on my part that the light is the culprit, since it just clips in place with no screws it is bound to rattle sometimes. Would also make sense this is why they removed it.


I wonder if some superglue would fix the rattles if it was indeed the reason for the rattles?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Starks8 said:


> I wonder if some superglue would fix the rattles if it was indeed the reason for the rattles?


would probably work, NickD mentioned hot glue above which probably would work better.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

My first 2012 Eco had the light in the glovebox and no rattle. I can pretty much assure you it's absence is for cost-cutting and not rattles. If they really wanted that light there and it was, in fact, causing issues they would have devised a different mount. An example of this is that on my first Cruze the part you click the seatbelt into between the seat and the center console made a squeaking sound when it rubbed against the seat. On my second one that part is covered with rubber so it doesn't make that sound. (Yes, I know that part could not be eliminated!)


----------

